

The USB Sticks Hidden in Walls Across the World - apo
http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/01/26/the-usb-sticks-hidden-in-walls-across-the-world/

======
greenyoda
Unfortunately, plugging a USB drive from an untrusted source into your
computer is a really risky thing to do. See, for example, this discussion of
the kinds of nasty malware that can be spread by USB devices:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400796)

